# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized?

## Catt

I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company, city
and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this operation
requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged cells? I
did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I try it
won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is happening?
Thanks,
Catt

----------


## Anne Troy

Have you tried making sure no cells are merged? Just hit Ctrl+A, then
Format-->Cells. Hit the Alignment tab, and uncheck Merged cells.
*******************
~Anne Troy

www.OfficeArticles.com
www.MyExpertsOnline.com


"Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:4F09879B-8866-4E37-95F2-123DE51513D2@microsoft.com...
> I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company, city
> and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
operation
>  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
cells? I
> did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I try
it
> won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is happening?
> Thanks,
> Catt

----------


## Dave Peterson

You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like just one
cell).

If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of them.

Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)
Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells

(If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If the
checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
unmerged cells.)

Catt wrote:
>
> I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company, city
> and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this operation
>  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged cells? I
> did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I try it
> won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is happening?
> Thanks,
> Catt

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Catt

Thanks Anne, but the merged cell box has a check in it but it is grayed out.
If I click in it it become a dark check mark. So I assume it is considered
unchecked.
Catt

"Anne Troy" wrote:

> Have you tried making sure no cells are merged? Just hit Ctrl+A, then
> Format-->Cells. Hit the Alignment tab, and uncheck Merged cells.
> *******************
> ~Anne Troy
>
> www.OfficeArticles.com
> www.MyExpertsOnline.com
>
>
> "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:4F09879B-8866-4E37-95F2-123DE51513D2@microsoft.com...
> > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company, city
> > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> operation
> >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> cells? I
> > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I try
> it
> > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is happening?
> > Thanks,
> > Catt
>
>
>

----------


## Catt

Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is how
do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
Thanks


"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like just one
> cell).
>
> If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of them.
>
> Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)
> Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
>
> (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If the
> checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> unmerged cells.)
>
> Catt wrote:
> >
> > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company, city
> > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this operation
> >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged cells? I
> > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I try it
> > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is happening?
> > Thanks,
> > Catt
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------


## RagDyer

You really don't have to find anything!

Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
<<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
and then *unmerge*.
--
Regards,

RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
how
> do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> Thanks
>
>
> "Dave Peterson" wrote:
>
> > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
just one
> > cell).
> >
> > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
them.
> >
> > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
cells)
> > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> >
> > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
the
> > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > unmerged cells.)
> >
> > Catt wrote:
> > >
> > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
city
> > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
operation
> > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
cells? I
> > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
try it
> > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
happening?
> > > Thanks,
> > > Catt
> >
> > --
> >
> > Dave Peterson
> >

----------


## Catt

thanks but....maybe this is because I have excel 97 that its not acting the
way you think it should. Dave's instructions specifically say "...If that
checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If the
checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
unmerged cells.)  Well I have grey checkmarks which means I "had" a mixture
of merged cells and regular unmerged cells and we're assuming they are gone
now...hence the "had" ?
So now I select the entire sheet and go to data-sort and sort by state,town
and name is ascending order.  Immediately the warning comes up "all merged
cells must be idetically sized for this operation (paraphrasing) and it WILL
NOT sort them. Any thoughts???

"RagDyer" wrote:

> You really don't have to find anything!
>
> Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> and then *unmerge*.
> --
> Regards,
>
> RD
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> how
> > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > Thanks
> >
> >
> > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> >
> > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> just one
> > > cell).
> > >
> > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> them.
> > >
> > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> cells)
> > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > >
> > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> the
> > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > > unmerged cells.)
> > >
> > > Catt wrote:
> > > >
> > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
> city
> > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> operation
> > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> cells? I
> > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> try it
> > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> happening?
> > > > Thanks,
> > > > Catt
> > >
> > > --
> > >
> > > Dave Peterson
> > >
>
>

----------


## Catt

and just one more thing. There is no "unmerge" that I can find anywhere, but
again, this is excel 97. I realize that its a little behind the communities'
usage curve but thats the way it goes, its what I have.
Catt

"RagDyer" wrote:

> You really don't have to find anything!
>
> Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> and then *unmerge*.
> --
> Regards,
>
> RD
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> how
> > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > Thanks
> >
> >
> > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> >
> > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> just one
> > > cell).
> > >
> > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> them.
> > >
> > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> cells)
> > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > >
> > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> the
> > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > > unmerged cells.)
> > >
> > > Catt wrote:
> > > >
> > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
> city
> > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> operation
> > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> cells? I
> > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> try it
> > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> happening?
> > > > Thanks,
> > > > Catt
> > >
> > > --
> > >
> > > Dave Peterson
> > >
>
>

----------


## RagDyeR

If the "Merged Cells" box has a check mark in it, grey or black, it means
that you *now* have merged cells somewhere.

The check mark is black if the *entire* selection *is* merged.

The check mark is grey if the *entire* selection contains merged cells *and*
unmerged cells.

So, follow this:

Select some cells and merge them.
Go back and select *only* the merged cells.
You'll now see that the check is black.
Click on it, and it will become de-selected, and disappear, and the cells
become unmerged.

Now again, select some cells and merge them.
Go back and select the merged cells *and* some others.
You'll now see that the check is grey, meaning that *not everything* in the
selection is merged.
Move the dialog box to a corner of the screen, so that you can see your
selection that contains both the merged and unmerged cells.
NOW ... click on the grey check.
It turned BLACK, AND, the entire original selection NOW became merged.
Click the check mark (now black) a *second* time.
The check mark disappears, and the merged cells become unmerged.

So, what you need to do is select your entire sheet, click on the grey check
mark *twice*, so that it really merges the entire sheet, and then unmerges
the entire sheet.
--

HTH,

RD
==============================================
Please keep all correspondence within the Group, so all may benefit!
==============================================




"Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:B87AC1D4-0E4E-4849-BB1D-9F9492CCAB76@microsoft.com...
thanks but....maybe this is because I have excel 97 that its not acting the
way you think it should. Dave's instructions specifically say "...If that
checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If the
checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
unmerged cells.)  Well I have grey checkmarks which means I "had" a mixture
of merged cells and regular unmerged cells and we're assuming they are gone
now...hence the "had" ?
So now I select the entire sheet and go to data-sort and sort by state,town
and name is ascending order.  Immediately the warning comes up "all merged
cells must be idetically sized for this operation (paraphrasing) and it WILL
NOT sort them. Any thoughts???

"RagDyer" wrote:

> You really don't have to find anything!
>
> Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> and then *unmerge*.
> --
> Regards,
>
> RD
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
> Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
>
> "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> how
> > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > Thanks
> >
> >
> > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> >
> > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> just one
> > > cell).
> > >
> > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> them.
> > >
> > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> cells)
> > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > >
> > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> the
> > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and
"regular"
> > > unmerged cells.)
> > >
> > > Catt wrote:
> > > >
> > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has
company,
> city
> > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> operation
> > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> cells? I
> > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> try it
> > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> happening?
> > > > Thanks,
> > > > Catt
> > >
> > > --
> > >
> > > Dave Peterson
> > >
>
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

That "merge cells" checkbox can represent 3 different states.

1.  No cells in the selection are merged.
2.  All cells in the selection are merged.
3.  Some of the cells in the selection are merged and some in the selection
are not merged.

If you want to unmerge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on
that checkbox until it's empty.

If you want to merge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on that
checkbox until it's checked.

(Just keep clicking until the checkbox is the way you want--in this case, it
should be empty.)

(You mix them by selecting smaller ranges and doing them individually.)



Catt wrote:
>
> and just one more thing. There is no "unmerge" that I can find anywhere, but
> again, this is excel 97. I realize that its a little behind the communities'
> usage curve but thats the way it goes, its what I have.
> Catt
>
> "RagDyer" wrote:
>
> > You really don't have to find anything!
> >
> > Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> > <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> > and then *unmerge*.
> > --
> > Regards,
> >
> > RD
> >
> > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> > how
> > > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > > Thanks
> > >
> > >
> > > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> > >
> > > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> > just one
> > > > cell).
> > > >
> > > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> > them.
> > > >
> > > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> > cells)
> > > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > > >
> > > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> > the
> > > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > > > unmerged cells.)
> > > >
> > > > Catt wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
> > city
> > > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> > operation
> > > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> > cells? I
> > > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> > try it
> > > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> > happening?
> > > > > Thanks,
> > > > > Catt
> > > >
> > > > --
> > > >
> > > > Dave Peterson
> > > >
> >
> >

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Catt

Dave, I clicked the box until blank then chose all cells and was able to sort
by the three fields that I wanted to use.
Thanks for all your help, its all good now.
Catt

"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> That "merge cells" checkbox can represent 3 different states.
>
> 1.  No cells in the selection are merged.
> 2.  All cells in the selection are merged.
> 3.  Some of the cells in the selection are merged and some in the selection
>     are not merged.
>
> If you want to unmerge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on
> that checkbox until it's empty.
>
> If you want to merge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on that
> checkbox until it's checked.
>
> (Just keep clicking until the checkbox is the way you want--in this case, it
> should be empty.)
>
> (You mix them by selecting smaller ranges and doing them individually.)
>
>
>
> Catt wrote:
> >
> > and just one more thing. There is no "unmerge" that I can find anywhere, but
> > again, this is excel 97. I realize that its a little behind the communities'
> > usage curve but thats the way it goes, its what I have.
> > Catt
> >
> > "RagDyer" wrote:
> >
> > > You really don't have to find anything!
> > >
> > > Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> > > <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> > > and then *unmerge*.
> > > --
> > > Regards,
> > >
> > > RD
> > >
> > > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> > > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > > "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > > news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > > > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > > > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> > > how
> > > > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > > > Thanks
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> > > just one
> > > > > cell).
> > > > >
> > > > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> > > them.
> > > > >
> > > > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> > > cells)
> > > > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > > > >
> > > > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> > > the
> > > > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > > > > unmerged cells.)
> > > > >
> > > > > Catt wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
> > > city
> > > > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> > > operation
> > > > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> > > cells? I
> > > > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> > > try it
> > > > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> > > happening?
> > > > > > Thanks,
> > > > > > Catt
> > > > >
> > > > > --
> > > > >
> > > > > Dave Peterson
> > > > >
> > >
> > >
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

Glad you got it working.

Catt wrote:
>
> Dave, I clicked the box until blank then chose all cells and was able to sort
> by the three fields that I wanted to use.
> Thanks for all your help, its all good now.
> Catt
>
> "Dave Peterson" wrote:
>
> > That "merge cells" checkbox can represent 3 different states.
> >
> > 1.  No cells in the selection are merged.
> > 2.  All cells in the selection are merged.
> > 3.  Some of the cells in the selection are merged and some in the selection
> >     are not merged.
> >
> > If you want to unmerge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on
> > that checkbox until it's empty.
> >
> > If you want to merge all the cells in the selection, you can just click on that
> > checkbox until it's checked.
> >
> > (Just keep clicking until the checkbox is the way you want--in this case, it
> > should be empty.)
> >
> > (You mix them by selecting smaller ranges and doing them individually.)
> >
> >
> >
> > Catt wrote:
> > >
> > > and just one more thing. There is no "unmerge" that I can find anywhere, but
> > > again, this is excel 97. I realize that its a little behind the communities'
> > > usage curve but thats the way it goes, its what I have.
> > > Catt
> > >
> > > "RagDyer" wrote:
> > >
> > > > You really don't have to find anything!
> > > >
> > > > Just follow Dave's instructions and select the *entire* sheet,
> > > > <<<"(or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the cells)">>>
> > > > and then *unmerge*.
> > > > --
> > > > Regards,
> > > >
> > > > RD
> > > >
> > > > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
> > > > ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > > "Catt" <Catt@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > > > news:3EDAE352-B552-405D-9938-5F2D913E8BD3@microsoft.com...
> > > > > Ahhhh...is see now. The check mark was gray so that means there are some
> > > > > cells that are merged and some that are not. I guess the question now is
> > > > how
> > > > > do I find which cells are merged and "unmerge" them?
> > > > > Thanks
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > "Dave Peterson" wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > You have at least one merged cells (multiple cells made to look like
> > > > just one
> > > > > > cell).
> > > > > >
> > > > > > If you don't think you're using merged cells, maybe you can get rid of
> > > > them.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Save your workbook (just in case you don't like the results).
> > > > > > Select the range to fix (or ctrl-a (twice in xl2003) to select all the
> > > > cells)
> > > > > > Format|cells|Alignment tab|uncheck merge cells
> > > > > >
> > > > > > (If that checkbox had a checkmark, then the selection was merged.  If
> > > > the
> > > > > > checkmark was grey, then you had a mixture of merged cells and "regular"
> > > > > > unmerged cells.)
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Catt wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > I've got a new problem. When I try to sort my list which has company,
> > > > city
> > > > > > > and state Excel won't sort it I keep getting the message that "this
> > > > operation
> > > > > > >  requires that merged cells must be identically sized".  What merged
> > > > cells? I
> > > > > > > did nothing that I know of to prompt this message.  No matter what I
> > > > try it
> > > > > > > won't do it. This is Excel 97. Can someone tell me why this is
> > > > happening?
> > > > > > > Thanks,
> > > > > > > Catt
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Dave Peterson
> > > > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> >
> > --
> >
> > Dave Peterson
> >

--

Dave Peterson

----------

